# [NSFW] Looking for new RP partners! [EDITED]



## DutchTheLeon (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey guys. I really appreciate all of the responses I got through this post! Recently, I've opened up 4 more RP's that are looking really promising! Right now, I'm also dealing with some severe IRL drama I'm not gonna post about here, but suffice it to say my responses are already slower, and I really don't wanna start more RP's I'll be slow in. 

Thanks again for your responses and interest, I'll post again once things have cleared up! ^^


----------



## Cromwell (Jul 6, 2020)

I might be interested in rping with you mate Would you like to discuses more in notes or on discord?


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jul 7, 2020)

I can verify that Dutch is a fantastic role-player ^^


----------



## DemonSukaii (Jul 11, 2020)

i'd be down :0


----------



## Mambi (Jul 17, 2020)

Small_Wonder said:


> I can verify that Dutch is a fantastic role-player ^^



I can vouch that so is Wonder here! <laugh>


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 18, 2020)

Dutch certainly is a good RPer. I’m just a bit sad my own replies with him have been slow due to work being heavy.


----------

